# CPT code for Pocket creating during pacemaker generator placement



## ybarde (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello,

My doctor is doing only pocket creation for generator of pacemaker.
Which CPT code should I use?
Please help me !

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 18, 2015)

ybarde said:


> Hello,
> 
> My doctor is doing only pocket creation for generator of pacemaker.
> Which CPT code should I use?
> ...



None for the pocket creation, it's part of the pacemaker insertion. The two doctors though could discuss a two physician modifier to be used.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## ybarde (Sep 23, 2015)

Means I need to code like 33208-62.
Is it correct?
Doctor A did lead placement and Doctor B  did pocket creation. For both doctor do I need to code 33208-62?
Please confirm me.


----------



## Misty Dawn (Sep 23, 2015)

ybarde said:


> Means I need to code like 33208-62.
> Is it correct?
> Doctor A did lead placement and Doctor B  did pocket creation. For both doctor do I need to code 33208-62?
> Please confirm me.



Did Doctor B create the pocket and place the pacemaker after Dr A did lead placement?  

Usually when I see report like this Dr. A lead(s) placement only see CPT 33216-33218 or 33202-33203 if epicardial lead placement.  
Then for Dr. B creates pocket, places generator in pocket see CPT 33212-33213

Not sure what the report says so I am guessing on what was performed. 

Misty Sebert CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## ybarde (Sep 24, 2015)

My Doctor A did lead placement and Doctor B (also from same group/also sometimes from different ) created pocket. procedure as 

After obtaining informed consent, under local anaesthetia and strict aseptic precautions via left subclavian approach, by double puncture technique, permanent pacemaker leads were placed at the RV apex. The following stimulation thresholds were obtained and the pocket was made by Dr B. The right atrial lead P-wave sensing is 3.7mvolts and impedance 492 ohms, threshold 0.5, pulse width of 0.5 milliseconds. The ventricular R-wave sensing is 9.9, impedance is 850 and threshold 0.5, pulse width 0.5.
The pacemaker was programmed to DDDR with a lower rate of 60, upper rate is 130.

Please suggest me which codes need to bill for Dr A  and Dr B who created pocket.


----------

